# looking at TN land, needs well



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I am looking at some land in TN,southwest of Nashville. (10 acres) It is a homestead in progress. Septic is in place but it still needs a well.

it is on a hill and elevation is 800 ft. I know a well is gonna set me back quite a few thousand but should I have any worries about hitting water? (enough to put it into the purchase contract)

I know this area has some sulphur and iron in the water but I think i can deal with that as long as i get water. (hopefully my well would miss these)

I still have to talk to the neighbors about their water but hopefully will be doing that this week.

Anyone in this area with some insight?


----------



## Kith and Kin (Mar 15, 2006)

My only advice would be to talk to a well digger. They will know the area better than anyone.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

We are further east in TN, and in a rural, farming area. A lot of our neighbors grew up with cisterns, collecting lovely rain water from their house and barn roofs. We have a cistern and collect water from all our roofs, with the diverters to keep the first water out of the cistern when it rains. It would cost over $10,000 per a local well driller to drill as far down as he thinks the water would be, with no guarantee of hitting water - even with a water witching it for us first. As long as there isn't a drought, we'll be fine, but I do worry about 'water security' sometimes.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

yea, thanks for all the inputs. I ended up passing on this property and getting a different 5 acres in northwestern TN, by Clarksville.

That land was too rocky and the septic would have been placed wrong for where I would have built the final house after further examination.

The land that I did end up purchasing is bare land but much better quality. Neighbors well is only 85 ft deep and water shouldn't be an issue. I was hoping to not have to start from scratch but it is better land and this way i can build it to suit my needs.


----------

